

Show HN: Search genres on Tubalr.com now. - cjstewart88

Last night I added in a little feature that allows you to search genres on Tubalr. The "genres" are actually the top tags on last.fm, I retrieve the top 250 tags and call those genres then grab the top 20 artist for each genre and their number 1 video, putting together pretty good playlist. Let me know what you think!
======
cjstewart88
Clickables:

<http://www.tubalr.com>

<http://www.tubalr.com/genres>

------
Geee
This is a great service, thanks!

~~~
cjstewart88
No prob, glad ya like it :)

